# Looking for a group near Triad,NC



## skiddroww (Jul 24, 2009)

I am currently playing a 4e monday night campaign, but I would like to play more than once a week. I am particularly interested in playing a "tanky" character in 3.5e, or a spell caster in a 4e game. 

Available all nights except monday.


----------



## skiddroww (Aug 6, 2009)

I found a guy looking for more for his campaign, seems like it will be a lot of fun. Still need a few more people. 

I am also looking for other opportunities to play, so please reply if you're a gamer in the area.


----------

